# Human vs Compiler



## RodrigoBSD (Sep 23, 2019)

In my opinion, to say that a compiler "is better" than a human is not true and it is not necessary to go around the matter to know that a human is better than a compiler and always will be, because it is made by human beings and nothing else , with that I say everything, they are not better than a human simply because a human created them and ppr things like this is that I always said, say and will continue to say that robots will never surpass a human, they will not even have the capacity to average of the world population however this is very out of the question but whatever I think I already understand the idea of what I say and just wanted to mention it haha.


----------



## Geezer (Sep 24, 2019)

Do what?


----------



## Crivens (Sep 24, 2019)

Wrong you are on several points, young padawa.


----------



## Ordoban (Sep 24, 2019)

Right, a compiler is made by humans. It's also right generated code is usually worse than the code of the generator.
But, believe it or not, there are _different_ humans! Compiler are usually made by _skilled_ and _knowledged_ humans with high amount of testing, optimizing and debugging.
So compiled machinecode will be "better" than machinecode hand made from average humans.


----------



## forquare (Sep 24, 2019)

I wonder how long it would take a human to manually compile FreeBSD...


----------



## Crivens (Sep 24, 2019)

A human can not juggle all the facts and data the compiler can and does. And it will not make silly mistakes when in a hurry.

I have written code for compilers and caught myself doubting what it did because code was better than I would have done.


----------

